# Edge: dry start, dirt substrate, no ferts



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

I would have to say, excellent job. Very nice looking tank.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazing job for a second tank. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful tank


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

How deep is your substrate? How deep is your cap?


----------



## Drema (May 17, 2011)

very nice  I like the crypts! He has access to air right?
I'm always tempted to get an edge when I see them in the shops.


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and questions.

The substrate and cap are each about 1.5 inches. If I had to do something different, I would have sloped the substrate and cap from the front to the back, up to 4 inches total maybe.

The gourami has space to breathe. He was a bit confused at first about the partially enclosed top, but he figured out where it's open for the filter/lights. He doesn't get along with anything, and the space seems plenty large enough. He really seems to enjoy the crypts.


----------



## Rudger (Oct 30, 2012)

The above tank was a gift to me from Wheaties back in April. The decision to go low tech was partly because he wanted to try it out, but mostly because how lazy I am.

Here is the tank when we first filled it up with water after the dry start:









I started with 50% water changes twice a week and slowly worked my way to about once a month.

Aside from this stuff growing on the wood that I vacuum off each water change, the tank has been looking good. For several months there have been no outbreaks of slimy algae on the glass and this fish has gained some color. That is until a week ago when the fish died. It was about two weeks since the last water change, and a water test gave me good results. I have a nerite snail in the tank that I assume would be a canary in a coal mine for bad water parameters.

Now I think I'd like to put some shrimp in this tank. Any ideas if the current plants would provide enough cover for a shrimp colony? I'd like to add in some small schooling fish once the shrimp are established. Maybe celestial danios, or chili rasbora if I can find a tank bred source. I haven't settled on color of shrimp, but most likely some kind of Neocaridina. I am open to any suggestions.


----------

